#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  4 Must Ask Questions When Getting a Credit Card

## Bhavya

Bank sales executives are always promoting their credit card features to get new customers If you have no experience in credit card you can easily fall for their promotion and obtain their credit card without knowing the full factors about the credit card. Here are the four questions you must ask before getting a credit card.

1) What is the exact credit limit of the card?
2) What is the billing method of the card?
3) How long do these promotion methods last?
4) What are the fees associated with the card?

If you get proper answers for these questions you can move further to get the credit card If not it's clear red signal.


*Guys, Did you face any credit card fraud experience? If yes, share them here to make other people aware of it.*

----------

